# Technika LED TV Sound Issues



## groundog (May 6, 2011)

Im having problems getting sound on my 40" LED TV when it's receiving an input from my sky box. It has been working for over a year up until now. I have another tv exactly the same that i connected up in place of it and it worked perfectly, also many other tv's around the house have all been working perfectly for years now.

I have been into the internals of the tv to looks for any burnt connections but to no avail.
I then tried to attach an external speaker which still didn't work.
next i tried a laptop connecting via hdmi to the tv and strangely that produced sound which made me thing this is possibly a software issue?

There is an option on the tv's menu to update the software but there has been no update issued. 
Any ideas? could one possibility be buying a new motherboard to swap out?

thanks


----------

